# Lamb supper



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Taste of Jerusalem got me motivated for some lamb, bunch of herbs,lemon juice,evoo,salt and pepper in marinade. Pretty tasty, I’ll do higher temp next time to render fat, tabouli and jalapeño feta dip from 4 winds was on point, hummus from Walmart, solid except need higher temps to render that fat better. Beer got in the way as always, plus watching ford vs Ferrari got in the way. Great movie by the way


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a great meal...where's the mint? Also a good movie!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn, I haven't had any in 20 years. Wife won't eat it, Ill save some coin that way anyway! 

Agree, great movie

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, my ole lady is the same way.....I love lamb and get it when we go anywhere that has it. I have a little in the freezer and every once in a while cook some up!!!

Looks like a good meal!!! Med rare I hope!!!!


----------

